# Anyone tried a pee with pineapple, mango, etc?



## geek (Dec 25, 2012)

While looking at the frozen fruits at Walmart, one got my attention and it had I think mango, pineapple and 2 fruits more I can't remember, maybe strawberry.

Anyway, wonder if anyone made a skeeter pee with a berry fruit and then mango and pineapple.....I love mango and pineapple...and guess these 2 will make the wine yellow-ish?


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 25, 2012)

I made wine from the same fruit. Peach, mango, strawberry and pineapple. The only taste when it was bottled is peach but then it is still aging. I bulk aged 6 months first.
It is some of the stinkiest must you will smell - others reported the same smell. Reminds one of vomit!
The smell did go away about the 3rd racking.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 26, 2012)

Ah, Varis, I am so glad you asked. I make a tropical fruit wine made form that fruit blend from Walmart. My wife loves it. It's actually a DB variation. A quote from "Danger's Lab" thread...

"The _Blue Macaw _(tropical fruit) is made exactly like the Dragon Blood, with the following exception(s). I use 6# of Walmart Best Value Tropical Fruit Blend (peach, mango, pineapple, strawberry) in place of the 6# of triple berry blend. There are a few variations you can do based on your personal preference. In my original batch of tropical fruit wine, I left out the lemon juice altogether, and instead added 3tsp of acid blend. This resulted in a very smooth, fruity finish. Sweet and supple. The next time, I used a single bottle of Real Lemon Juice (48oz) in the primary. The result was a nicely balanced fruity tropical wine with just a hit of acidity."

If you don't have acid blend, just add some lemon juice. A whole 48oz may be too much for some folks. If I did it again, I'd add maybe 24oz of lemon juice. Otherwise, it is made exactly like the DB. How is that for easy! It's one of my wife's favorates. I'm starting some of this wine this week in anticipation of summer consumption.


----------



## geek (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave, it already sounds delicious....

I'd love to hear more, specially when sammyk mentioned the peach was the only flavor he tasted when he bottled.

I'd love to mouth feel some mango and pineapple flavor when drinking final product.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 26, 2012)

I think you might have to back flavor with simmered down mango and pineapple juice if you want those flavors.


----------

